# 2021 Majek M2 Illusion



## Capt. Russell O'Riley (Aug 10, 2016)

2021 Majek M2 Illusion
2021 Yamaha 250 SHO
2021 Coastline Aluminum Trailer

Well this is the only one we have left and it is definitely one of our more popular colors so it wont last long. The M2 Illusion is an unbelievable shallow water fishing machine. I personally own one and could not be more pleased with it. Yamaha is offering up either a rebate or an additional two years of factory warranty(3+2) if purchased before 03/02/2021.

This boat features:
8' Pro II Power Pole
Raised Pedestal with 60 gallon Fuel Tank
Tall Grab Rail
Aluminum Wheels
Powder Coated Aluminum
Dual Helm Captains Chairs

We accept trade-ins and financing is available. Give Russell or Chris a call for more information or to schedule a demo ride at 361-994-0317.


----------

